# Leisure battery



## martinsilverfox (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi there,
I have just started motorhoming this year and really enjoying it. I have an Autotrail Apache 600 SE and was wondering if anyone tell me if the leisure battery should be charging whilst the engine is running. Thanks Martinsilverfox


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It should. The best way to check is with a multimeter, £5 to £10 at Maplins. However a quick check without one would be to check first thing in the morning whatever battery meter your van has (switched to leisure battery if necessary), THEN start the engine up, and check whether the indicated voltage goes up.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Dave 

I am not querying your advice, nor ever would!

But I think that your statement to check with a cheap multimeter may need clarification as to what the OP should be checking. 

I assume you mean to check the Voltage output of the alternator to the leisure battery and not the Amps, since as I understand it these multimeters are only rated and fused for 10A and not capable of measuring the output from say a 50A alternator.

Apologies if this is inappropriate.

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Geoff,

I do (well actually the voltage AT the battery terminals, otherwise they may be at the wrong side of a blown fuse which is the problem they may well be trying to diagnose in this scenario!)

I'm afraid what knowledge and understanding to assume any OP has is difficult to get right. As a responder, you are damned if you do and damned if you don't, so to speak.

Dave


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Can i just add my tuppence worth, and say that all information gleaned here is invaluable to the 'inexperienced'. If id been the OP here, id have just asked where to use the multimeter, if i didnt know better, which sounds likely. 

I have also benefited from Daves advice in the past.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Set your multimeter to VOLTS and connect it directly across the two poles on the leisure battery. Note the voltage, 12 ish.
Now start the engine and you should see the voltage rise and if the battery is in a good state of charge already it will go up to about 14. This depends on which charging system your Autotrail has. If its the Sargent EC325 system then the voltage will go above 14 volts for a while then come back down to a tad below 14 volts. If its conventional split charging then it should not exceed 14 volts.
If it stays around 12 then you have a problem to resolve. Fuse, bad connection etc.

Hope that helps

Chive


----------



## martinsilverfox (Jul 24, 2010)

Still trying to fathom out the problem with the charging of my leisure battery. After four hours of driving I noticed that the leisure battery level had not moved. The battery holds full charge after mains hook up has been connected and stays charged for a few days even up to two to three weeks standing outside the house. So I know the battery holds it charge, could this be a problem with the split charger relay? Can anyone tell me where it is sited on the Fiat ducato Autotrail Apache 600SE. 
Regards
martin


----------



## RomeoVan (Jul 17, 2010)

Could I ask a related(?) question?

Following a recommendation at the last service, I have just replaced my leisure battery. However, I was concerned to see that, when returning from a 30 mile run today, when I put the battery on charge via electric hookup and internal charger, the initial current showing on the control panel was 16 Amps - dropping reasonably quickly. (I happened to notice it was doing the same just before I replaced the battery.) Is this normal, or have I just not noticed it before? Could it be the reason why the campsite hookup in France blew straight away, even though the charger was the only equipment switched on?

The control panel shows a voltage rise (to around 14.2V) when the engine is running but still shows a very slight current discharge.

Many thanks

Roger


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Martin - It could be. Or it could be a fuse. Or it could be you don't have a problem at all. Got a £5 multimeter yet? 

Roger - normal. As to blowing up a French site, I think more detail and context is needed before any judgment is made 

Dave


----------



## RomeoVan (Jul 17, 2010)

Merci, Martin - quel relief!

Roger


----------



## RomeoVan (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry, I meant 'merci, Dave'!

Hope I haven't added to any confusion.

Roger


----------

